# Snowboard Review - Burton X8



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

_This post originally appeared at _Shredding Gnar Snowboard Blog_, on January 14, 2010._

I was looking for an eff-around board and trying to scoop something up on craigslist or eBay for under $150. But then on Monday, as if in a dream, the 2009 Burton X8 came to me via SierraSnowboards.com blowout sale. I was on the fence (even though it totally matches my 32 TM2 boots) - should I buy the Burton X8? Or should I keep shopping?

I went for it.



I set her up with my Burton Cartel bindings and set out to meet some friends at "Mount" Holly, in all it's 250 glorious vertical feet to put her through her maiden voyage. Weather was around 30, twilight/evening conditions on groomers & park.
*Specs:*
Regular camber ('10 has the v-rocker and scoop nose/tail)
True twin-tip
ultra-fast sintered WFO base
Park Fly III wood core
Flex: soft
This was my first ride on the ICS (infinite channel system) which Burton uses on their boards. Mounting the bindings was a breeze. There's only two screws for each binder, so setup time is cut in half. Easy to adjust them on-the-fly if you have a multi-tool.

The X8 picked up a pretty good amount of speed, but vibed a lot more than I'm used to at speed. Even though I had to "roll down the windows" to keep from bailing, the X8 stuck a few landings which otherwise would've been very sketchy.​
It's a tad stiffer than some freestyle boards out there, but I thought the flex was perfect for a little pressing here and there. Lighter riders might want more flex or do what I did and go down a size. Excellent pop for ollies - I could ollie this board like I'd never ollied my Legacy before.

The true twin-tip was a pleasure to ride, made switch easy-peasy. Riding switch on this board felt almost natural, so kickers: watch out! I'm coming for you. And yes, if you're wondering, you can "butter" on this board (honestly I'm not sure what the obsession is with butters, but whatever...).

A few minor complaints: It was a little shaky at speed but that might be me adjusting to a new board. Also, it could be a little more damp, but if that's the price I have to pay for the perfect flex, I'm willing to compromise.

Mega-props to Hoon for telling me to "jump on it!". I don't think I could've found a better deal on any board, anywhere. Ever.

_*About the author:* David Zemens  (or follow on twitter) has planned trips to Winter Park, Park City, Mont Tremblant, Jackson Hole, Lake Tahoe, Whistler/Blackcomb, and Timberline/Mt. Hood. Living in suburban-Detroit, he tries to get 30+ days on the slopes in Michigan's rainy & icy winters._


----------



## IllmicIll (Dec 18, 2008)

what size is the board? how tall are you and how much do you weigh? I'm looking into getting 07/08 or 08/09 x8 and I'm not sure if I wanna go with 151 or 155. I am 5'7", 147lbs.


----------

